# German children



## mamatara (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi there hopefully someone can give me some information because its really difficult to find. 

So I am recently separated with 2 children. We and their father are all Australian born but I've just realised that the 3 of them are likely german dual citizens through their grandfather. Anyway my ex and I are amicable and considering moving to germany for a few years so the kids can learn german. Now considering those ties, they also have aunts, cousins etc over there, would I be able to get a residence permit on these grounds? Family reunification? Or would I need to go through the usual process of work/study visa? Obviously we could just get back together since we are not even sure if we want to break things off yet, but I'm interested if its possible if I stayed single.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The short version is that a child does not get German citizenship unless one of their parents is a German citizen at the time of their birth - so your kids would not inherit citizenship from a grandparent. Check with your local embassy or consulate to be certain, but that's typically the rule.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

mamatara said:


> Hi there hopefully someone can give me some information because its really difficult to find.


Not really: German Missions in Australia - Nationality and Citizenship Law

To the question of residence permit - not on family reunification grounds, unless possibly the father of your children could obtain German citizenship due to his father still being a German citizen when he was born.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

To my knowledge a (foreign) parent of a German citizen child has the right to move to Germany together with the child.
But the embassy is the definite source of answers for such questions!


----------

